# Eclipse Console History zu kurz



## Professor Chaos (13. Okt 2008)

Ich hoffe, ich ziehe mit diesem Post/Thread nicht den Zorn der Admins/sonst wem auf mich, denn ich poste eine Frage, dessen korrekte Antwort ich auch gleich poste.^^

Allerdings musste ich (obwohl die Lösung sehr kurz ist), mindestens eine halbe Stunde (ja, wirklich!) suchen, bis ich die Lösung fand. Weiter glaube ich, dass auch viele andere dieses Problem haben könnten, daher poste ich für sie (und für mich als Nachschlagewerk) diese Frage:

Wie erhöht man die Größe der Eclipse-Consolen-History?


----------



## Professor Chaos (13. Okt 2008)

Window -> Preferences -> Run/Debug -> Console

Dort entweder die "Console buffer size" heraufsetzen, oder den Haken bei "Limit Console output" wegnehmen.


----------



## tfa (13. Okt 2008)

Kleiner Tip: Benutze den Filter im Preferences-Dialog. Einfach das eintippen, was du suchst (also hier "Console") und die halbe Stunde verkürzt sich auf 10 Sekunden.


----------



## Professor Chaos (13. Okt 2008)

Wow, vielen tausend Dank!

Damit hatte mein Post doch tatsächlich noch etwas sinnvolles für mich.


----------



## Wildcard (13. Okt 2008)

tfa hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kleiner Tip: Benutze den Filter im Preferences-Dialog.


Aus welchen Gründen auch immer wird dieser unschätzbar wertvolle Helfer immer wieder übersehen  ???:L 
Eclipse bietet an vielen Stellen hervorragende Filtermöglichkeiten um die Informationsflut zu bewältigen. Einfach mal mutig sein und die Knöpfe ausprobieren  :wink:


----------

